# Brown Kraft Labels



## MtnSoaper (Jul 19, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has tried the Brown Kraft Labels from OnlineLabels.com and if so, what are your impressions?
I'd be using them in a laser printer and was wondering how they hold up with handling.  Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2015)

I've not used the craft labels but have used the gloss and waterproof labels and they work great. Not disappointed for sure. Good quality and service


----------



## Aline (Jul 19, 2015)

I use them with an inkjet printer but I believe they work with laser too. You can order free samples BTW.


----------



## MtnSoaper (Jul 19, 2015)

Free samples?  Hey, if it's free, it's me!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep.. I use tons of their labels and actually just got my normal soap labels in the craft to test out the color. I couldn't wrap my head around a sticky craft and how it would feel/bend so they sent me some free sheets. 
I like the feel and look.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's mine and you can see it bends nicely.
Just make sure you order for laser.


----------



## MtnSoaper (Jul 19, 2015)

I've used the glossy waterproof in the past but I had a few issues with them.  I'm thinking it was the printer more than anything so I've just ordered a new one!


----------



## Aline (Jul 19, 2015)

I did not know about the samples for a long time, then I realized there is a 'Request Samples' link under the Customer Support menu at the bottom. They are very generous with samples, especially if you are already an established customer.


----------



## Nevada (Jul 19, 2015)

You can order just one sheet. http://www.onlinelabels.com/promise.aspx


----------



## MtnSoaper (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone.   I requested a couple of sheets last night and can't wait to play with them.  I was in Staples Saturday and saw that Avery makes Kraft paper labels, but the sizes were limited and not what I wanted.  I've always created my labels with a craft paper clipart and it uses a lot of toner.  These labels should help save some money.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 20, 2015)

Some printers can be really difficult to use when printing labels. Just a hint...on their website, OnlineLabels has templates of each of their labels that you can download and print out. Then you can print out a practice page of labels on regular copy paper, lay it on top of the template and hold it up in front of a window to see if they line up. There have been some of their labels that I was unable to use, because after many tries on my own, and with their help, I was still unable to get them to line up. Other labels from their site work just fine. And then there are the ones I ordered without testing, and they work if I print all but the bottom row, then flip the sheet over to print the bottom one. I never had a problem with my old printer, but this one gives me fits. So you may be able to save yourself some aggravation if you try a practice sheet first. HTH


----------



## Aline (Jul 20, 2015)

I use the Maestro label designer (free when you order from them). It's great, but you do have to position the labels strategically and test on paper first (don't presume that they will print out centered just because you place them there on the template!). Also, the labels themselves can vary re margin positions, which can make a significant difference (especially if you have a border). I usually have to adjust image positions slightly when I get a new batch of labels....

I won't lie, I would love to have someone else print my labels!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 20, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Some printers can be really difficult to use when printing labels. Just a hint...on their website, OnlineLabels has templates of each of their labels that you can download and print out. Then you can print out a practice page of labels on regular copy paper, lay it on top of the template and hold it up in front of a window to see if they line up. There have been some of their labels that I was unable to use, because after many tries on my own, and with their help, I was still unable to get them to line up. Other labels from their site work just fine. And then there are the ones I ordered without testing, and they work if I print all but the bottom row, then flip the sheet over to print the bottom one. I never had a problem with my old printer, but this one gives me fits. So you may be able to save yourself some aggravation if you try a practice sheet first. HTH



Seriously! I can't tell you how many circles I went through before giving up. I love Maestro but it sucks with round labels and the CS reps can't seem to find the same problem when asked. They even said it was my printer and I got a new one.. same problem. gah! So odd. But glad I'm not the only one and imagine there are more.  I like having color along the outside inner edge of the circle but no way does it work.. always top or bottom ends up off and part of the circle isn't colored. Swear I banged my head against the wall I don't know how many days before saying forget it.


----------



## MtnSoaper (Jul 21, 2015)

I've actually given up trying to use pre-cut labels. I buy full sheets and cut them myself (it's easy with a rotary cutter and a quilting ruler). The problem I was having was that the toner wasn't sticking to the labels (they were for laser printers). They would work great for a while but eventually they'd start flaking off. I have two theories: it's the printer or the change in temperatures of the soap was causing the bottle to expand and contract, effectively cracking the image. I've decided to switch to glass bottles for my soap, but I'm just not sure what to do with the 4 oz malibu lotion bottles.


----------

